# double din radio



## woodford1977 (Mar 9, 2006)

has anyone ever put a double din radio in a 2000 maxima before? i was hoping to find out any info about doing it. like is there enough clearance behind the factory radio to do it.what kind of modifications would i have to do to the installation kit.any ideas would be great


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, I have and I am selling the head unit I have along with the custom radio bezel.
You will need to make a custom face plate and mount the radio/ac in the original radio bracket.

Kenwood DDX 7017 touch screen dvd/nav/siruis $1250
• Custom face plate to fit 5th gen Maxima & Wire Harness
• in-dash DVD player with built-in amplifier (22 watts RMS/50 peak x 4 channels)
• fits double-sized (4" tall) dash openings
• motorized faceplate with 6.5" LCD video screen with adjustable display angle • and touchscreen controls (viewing area: 6.4")
• plays DVDs, DVD-Rs, DVD-RWs, DVD+Rs, DVD+RWs, CDs, CD-Rs, CD-RWs, • MP3/WMA discs, JPEG, and MPEG1 and 2 files
• System Q Sound Control
• System E's+ Advanced Crossover system
• SIRIUS Satellite Radio
• compatible with Kenwood's iPod Control Interface
• HD Radio-ready (Kenwood HD Radio tuner required)
• CD changer/TV tuner controls
• rear-view camera input
• Kenwood navigation system
• two audio/video inputs
• audio/video output
• dual-zone capable
• 5-volt front, rear, subwoofer preamp outputs
• CR-2 tuner
• 18 FM/6 AM presets
• DVD frequency response: 20-22,000 Hz
• DVD signal-to-noise ratio: 98 dB
• FM sensitivity: 9.3 dBf


----------



## ticad (Oct 1, 2007)

If you haven't already check out Crutchfield's website. If you buy something for your car they have great step-by-step instructions for self-installation and great tech support. They can help you get and do everything, specific to your year/make/model, you need.

http://www.crutchfield.com


----------



## joeb's01max (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea man very easy to do!!


----------

